# What's Your Lazy Day Makeup Routine?



## pink_lily82 (Jun 15, 2009)

I searched and didn't see a specific thread for this topic but if there is, then feel free to merge or move. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's your go-to makeup routine for those days that you don't feel like putting on a full face but can't go out with nothing on? I feel like I have to have something on even if I'm just running errands or picking up food. It's strange. 

Here's mine:

Moisturizer w/ sunscreen
MAC MSFN in Medium Plus
Stila Bronzing Powder in Shade 2
MAC Bare Study p/p
MAC Nylon e/s
Clinique Quickliner in Really Black
Mascara (right now it's MAC Zoomlash in Zoomblack)


----------



## User49 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hyper Real Foundation with Mineralize powder over the top.
Dainty Blush and a bit of golden bronzer.
A nude lip like crem d nude with ample pink gloss or just funshine lipstick
Teddy Eyeliner around lashline, shroom or something like that all over eyelid and something like wedge or texture in the crease with lots of black mascara.

I've also discovered that tarnish pencil gets lots of compliments so sometimes I just slather that all over


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 15, 2009)

I throw on my MAC studio finish concealer, Benefit you rebel lite, MAC Natural MSF, Nars Laguna Bronzer, any blush, and then UDPP in sin, with Naked Lunch all over my lid, Haux in the crease, and then any mascara, liner, and gloss.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is actally my everyday ...unless I am going somewhere special ...I'm always lazy

Moisturizer
Eyeliner
Mascara
Lipgloss


----------



## radarlove (Jun 15, 2009)

Moisturizer with sunscreen
Concealer - Studio Finish NC20 on blemishes and Select Cover-Up NW20 under eyes and around my nose
MSF Natural lightly with 134 brush
Tenderling blush
Whatever mascara I have lying around!

I actually love this and have been doing it a lot lately. It feels really fresh.

If I want to kick it up a bit I'll do a simple eye look with Painterly p/p, Brule as a wash and whatever darker colour I'm in the mood for in the crease (Soft Brown, Satin Taupe, Sable, Mulch, etc.)


----------



## User38 (Jun 15, 2009)

when I am lazy I don't bother with my eyelashes.. just skin protection, illuminating primer, mineral msf in light, blush (usually light pink or peach), lip balm and lots of black kohl pencil on waterline:d


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a week off work at the moment so as I wasn't going anywhere special today, I went for a minimal look. I wore:
-Maybelline Pure Minerals foundation in Rose Ivory
-Benefit Bo-ing concealer
-Maybelline Great Lash Mascara
-Benefit Dandelion (I haven't worn this for ages, I'd forgotten how pretty it was!)
-Carmex lip balm


----------



## miss sha (Jun 15, 2009)

Today was a lazy day for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC StudioFinish concealer (NW40)
NARS Powder Foundation (Sedona)
MAC Lip Conditioner
UD 24/7 Pencil Eyeliner (Zero - did a heavy line + cat eye)
MAC Steamy e/s (as bottom lash liner)
Covergirl Lashblast Mascara
MAC Gingerly blush
MAC Hey Sailor l/g

Still kind of a lot of products but it took a lot less time than doing a full eye.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 15, 2009)

if I'm not going anywhere special then its just painterly PP, diorshow mascara, and some bronzer.....bam done in under two minutes.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 15, 2009)

UDPP
Clinique concealer
Stila's Barbie palette (the Jewel one)

That's it


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jun 15, 2009)

Most of the time I just wear eye liner (MACS Fluidline or HIP) and touch up my eyebrows with MAC's e/s Cordoroy. Sometimes I'll throw on a light/neutral pigment over my eyes.  I don't do my whole face unless I have friends over or go out.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 15, 2009)

eyeliner, mascara, lipgloss, blush (recently)


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 15, 2009)

Moisturizer with SPF 30
Undereye concealer
Rapidblack penultimate e/l
Stila Puck e/s
Carmex lip balm

5 mins. tops...


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 15, 2009)

moisturiser, concealer, foundation, mascara, brow powder, lipbalm, eyeliner


----------



## mello (Jun 15, 2009)

Various moisturizers (eyes, face, lash conditioner) 
Lancome Effacernes concealor 
Lancome Dual Finish Powder 
Lancome brow pencil
Joe liquid eyeliner pen
Lancome Definicils Mascara
MAC Peachykeen blush
Chapstick

sounds long, but when I do this it takes me like 10 minutes to get ready as opposed to an hour!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 15, 2009)

face & eye moisturizers (Wei East)
some foundation (Revlon Colorstay)
Fix+
powder (Physician's Formula)
mascara (Maybelline Full n' Soft + CG Lashblast)
Burt's Bee's + a gloss/blotted liner


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 15, 2009)

On my lazy days I usually use:

Mac concealer
Mac studiofix for face
blush for cheeks
Liquid eyeliner on top of the eye lid
mascara
and my final touch Mac red lipstick or sometimes just lipgloss


----------



## gremlin (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunblock, Mac mineralize skinfinish natural, mascara then maybe blush and lipgloss.


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jun 16, 2009)

MAC SFF 
Concealer
MAC Well Dressed Blush
MAC Satin Taupe or Shale e/s
Chanel Mascara
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is actally my everyday ...unless I am going somewhere special ...I'm always lazy

Moisturizer
Eyeliner
Mascara
Lipgloss_

 
Yeah that's like me..

My daily routine is:

Boots Moisturising Fluid
That green caffeine eye roll on
Colossal mascara
Thick chunky pencil eyeliner pencil from India
YSL blusher
YSL lipgloss


----------



## alka1 (Jun 17, 2009)

My 5-Minute Face:

Spackle Primer
Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge
MSF Natural Medium Plus
Bobbi Brown Bronzer
Strobe Liquid


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

It changes depending on what 'look' I want to go for, but lately its been ;

Illamasqua Concealer in 105
Illamasqua Powder Foundation in 105
MAC Lingering and Espresso E/S on brows
UDPP, MAC Fluidline Blacktrack for 40's cat flicks, with Omega in the crease and Crystal Avalanche as highlight... Fascinating on waterline
MAC Tender Tryst on lips - SO AMAZING <3
MAC Coygirl Blush...


----------



## anita22 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm... Depends if I'm going outside anywhere or not!

If I'm just bumming around the house then its usually:
- Studio Fix powder
- Concealer under eyes
- Brow powder
(I really only do this for myself.. ain't got no-one to impress at home!)

If I'm actually going somewhere but can't be too bothered then:
- Tinted moisturiser or a powder foundation
- Concealer
- Bronzer
- Blush (usually MAC Peaches or Dainty)
- Brow powder
- Paint pots on their own... something like Bare Study & Indianwood
- Eyeliner
- Mascara
- Lip conditioner

Yeah it's a lot I know! It's still pretty much a full face, just very toned down. And using Paint Pots instead of eyeshadow cuts out a lot of time.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 17, 2009)

Very simple; moisturiser, concealer, powder, mascara, lipgloss and eyeliner.  This is basically my everyday look!


----------



## brihel769 (Jun 17, 2009)

I usually keep it simple for work so I can get as much sleep as possible: 

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizer
Clinique Perfectly Real Foundation mixed with a little moisturizer
Mac Laguna Bronzer 
Nars Orgasm Blush (this is a big time staple)
Dior Show Mascara 
Nars Turkish Deligh Lipgloss


----------



## Visual Edge (Jun 17, 2009)

*Regular lazy day with nothing important to do (7 to 9 minutes):*
-Revlon colorstay foundation (Depending on my skin that day, I may mix it with smashbox primer light)
-Cargo blush in sunset beach
-Benefit erase paste all over and under the lid (works fine as a base for simple looks)
-Any neutral, matter lid color
-A darker crease color (Which I also use with an eyeliner brush instead of pulling out a pencil or liquid liner)
-Estee Lauder TurboLash (Its not the best mascara I own but it vibrates which makes for suuuuper easy application. Perfect for lazy days!)
-Carmex or Lip Fusion

*Superduper lazy day or totally rushed morning(4 to 5 minutes):*
-Revlon colorstay foundation if I'm having a bad skin day or bare faced if I'm looking okay
-Nars the multiple in orgasm or south beach (These are just really easy to apply)
-Benefit erase paste all over and the lid.
-Black tightlining or a thin line or lancome artliner (This is the first step I'll skip if I'm really rushed)
-Turbolash
-Carmex or lip fusion, probably applied as I make my way to my destination.

-----------------------
I never go bare faced anymore. >< Its not that I hate my face bare, make-up has just become apart of my daily routine and with all my stuff on the counter, it doesnt take too long to apply a little bit of make-up after Im done washing my face and doing my hair.

My only real make-up essential that I'll almost never go without is mascara.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 17, 2009)

revlon colorstay foundation (no concealer needed) powder, fill-in brows, liner, masacara and lipgloss


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bliss Best of Skintentions Moisturizer
Mascara
Liner
Fulfilled Plushglass


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 17, 2009)

Lazy day, or...every day lol...I've been really slack for months now about doing myself up. On the days I make more of an effort, it's usually just a bit more eyeliner and a bit more polish/time taken to put the makeup on.

Concealer (Benefit Erase Paste)
Tinted Moisturizer (Laura Mercier)
Untitled Paint (MAC)
Jest eyeshadow (MAC)
Gel Eyeliner (Bobbi Brown)
Mascara (MAC Dazzle Lash)
Setting powder if I remember (Laura Mercier)


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2009)

Tinted Moisturizer
Concealer
Powder
Blush 
Mascara


----------



## jennatles (Jun 18, 2009)

i call this my "forgot to set the alarm clock look"
lashes and eyeliner.


​


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 21, 2009)

Right my quick face is

Usual moisturiser
Etude house BB cream
MUFE CONCEALER
Illamasqua pressed powder
Illamasqua katie blush

MAC ANGEL LIPSTICK
NARS TURKISH DELIGHT

Urban decay 24/7 in bourbon
Fibrewig mascara


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

concealer 
powder 
mascara 
blush


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2009)

No makeup.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 21, 2009)

Tinted moisturiser (chanel Hydramax +)
sculpting powder
msf in soft and gentle
touche eclat
paintpot
1 eyeshadow
fluidline
mascara
brow gel
brow powder/colour


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn, some of you aren't as lazy as you think you are!
If I feel like I have to throw on a little something, I usually wear:

MUFE HD foundation
MAC Ambering Rose blush (gives me an instant glow)
MAC Espresso e/s on brows
Chapstick on the lips.(cuz where else do you put chapstick?)

I feel like that's all I really need. I usually don't fuss with the eyes. I've become too much of a perfectionist when it comes to my makeup. If I even started putting anything on my eyes, I'd need to add more this and that and touch this up and line this and blend that!

But the ultimate lazy look is nothing at all!


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 21, 2009)

my moisturizer (biotherm aquasource)
mac natural msf in medium
an eye kohl cuz its quick either phone number or teddy
curl my lashes
lancome hypnose mascara
always wear a blush so whatever i feel like that day
and usually politely pink lipstick


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 21, 2009)

MSF natural 
mascara
wash of naked lunch all of lid
nude or pink gloss

and out the door!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 21, 2009)

concealer, mascara,gloss, and if I have a couple extra minutes, a quick sweep of nuetral shadow


----------



## eskae (Jun 21, 2009)

Is it sad that my lazy day makeup routine is basically the jist of my everyday makeup routine?
moisturizer, foundation, concealer, eyeliner, blush, chapstick


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is actally my everyday ...unless I am going somewhere special ...I'm always lazy

Moisturizer
Eyeliner
Mascara
Lipgloss_

 
me too... and most times minus eyeliner because my eyes are super sensitive sometimes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 22, 2009)

my lazy day MU is:

concealer
MSFN Medium Plus
Nars Deep Throat blush
One of the coloured UD liners (Covet, Baked or Stash)
Mascara
a bold lipstick (either Ruby Woo, Up the Amp, Gladiola or Vegas Volt)


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2009)

These days I've been feeling super lazy
First, because my vanity is complicated to put the light on, and second because I'd need it to be in the living room and not in our bedroom because my man loves to sleep, I don't wanna wake him up.

But, when I put makeup on and I need it to be quick, I wear
Moisturizer
Mascara
MUFE #125 e/s
MUFE #22 Blush
An highlight on my cheek

And that's it


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lazy days as in going to the grocery store or running errands:

Moisturizer
Studio Fix - sparsely (I use it like a concealer, so it goes around the eyes, nose area or any where that's uneven/discolored)
Dollymix Blush
Eye Lash curler (no mascara)
Blistex with SPF
A sheer pinky/berry lipgloss


----------



## 3773519 (Jun 23, 2009)

My lazy routine, which lately seems like its been my normal routine lately, even for nights out is :

strobe cream
foundation
concealer(not needed lately since i got a tan)
fluidline or liquidlast liner
dazzle mascara
paint sublime nature
a Neo-Sci fi eyeshadow
vanilla pigment as a brow highlight
barbie pearl sunshine beauty powder
fix+
coral blush
shy girl cremesheen lipstick
smile dazzleglass


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 23, 2009)

Fyrinnae Gel Primer.
Either Korres Tinted Moisturizer or Benefit Hello Flawless
BWOC Concealer undereyes
MSF Natural
So Ceylon Bronzer
Freeze 24/7 Lip Plumper
Stila Lipstain
Painterly PP 
Just a sheer, shimmery nude shadow
E/L top lid & waterline
Mascara.

Sounds like a lot but in reality it only takes about 5 minutes...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 23, 2009)

my lazy day routine is basically my everyday work routine.. i save my fun make-up for weekends, mostly because i do not want to wake up any earlier than i have to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is concealor on problem spots and tinted mosturizer, lip gloss or a soft lipstick, bronzer or blush, a wash of eyeshadow and mascara.


----------



## janieboo (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is actally my everyday ...unless I am going somewhere special ...I'm always lazy

Moisturizer
Eyeliner
Mascara
Lipgloss_

 
Word.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 24, 2009)

my MUFE HD
Gold Deposit MSF
a soft shimmery shade all over the lid
a little blackberry or brown down in the crease
Stila Kajal liner in the waterline
Black mascara 

that's my 10 min lazy look (sometimes 5 mins if I'm late to work)


----------



## star25 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been having more and more lazy days lately...

Here's my list:

Clinique Moisturizer
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Studio Fix Powder
Hoola Bronzer (light sweep)
UDPP & MAC Naked Lunch e/s
Chanel Black Kohl Eyeliner (lightly smudged into my lashline)
Lancome Cils Design Mascara
Chanel Cristalle Gloss in Bon Bon
MAC MSF in Refined


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been having a lot of those lazy days. What I wear

Moisturizer w/SPF
MAC SFF (depending on the coverage I need that day) or Revlon CS
MAC So Ceylon MSF or blush
Translucent powder 
Lipstick (could be any) 
That's it.

I usually do my eyes but when I'm feeling lazy this is what I wear.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 24, 2009)

If I'm rushed I try to focus on the skin because otherwise I feel like a zombie...

(10-15 min)
Moisturizer 
Revlon Color Stay
Set Powder
Bronzer
Naked Lunch
Smudged Eyeliner 
Mascara 
Lipbalm/tendertone

Bare minimum (5 min)
Moisturizer 
Revlon Color Stay
Bronzer
Mascara 
Lip something once I'm in the car...


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 29, 2009)

My lazy day consists of:
Curling my lashes with Shiseido curler
Frankly Scarlet blush with Well Dressed over top
Venetian lustreglass

Yeah, I can't even be bothered with mascara or eyeliner on my lazy days haha.


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

Lazy days are pretty much

Wash face
groom brows
fill in brows
mix of UD sin and MAC moth brown on lids
mascara
swipe of Stereo Rose on each cheek and out the door I go.... then again since being prego that's been very near my daily makeup routine.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2009)

If it's a really lazy day, then I'm completely barefaced. I really don't care for the most part. But if I'm trying to look halfway decent, it's: 

MUFE Full Cover Concealer (undereyes and any blemishes/scars)
Everyday Minerals Original Glo Foundation
Everyday Minerals Intensive Concealer (if needed)
Everyday Minerals Everyday Bronzer
MAC Blush in Pink Swoon

MAC Brow Finisher in Brunette
CG Lash Blast in Very Black

whatever lipbalm I get my hands on first


----------



## mamadiaspora (May 26, 2010)

Lazy days? Moisturizer.

Regular days: Moisturizer, mineral foundation, concealer, mascara, blush and bronzer.


----------



## xKiKix (May 27, 2010)

SUPER lazy day: lip balm, moisturizer, maybe concealer, definitely brow pencil

lazy day: lip balm, moisturizer, concealer, definitely brow pencil, eyeliner + mascara


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2010)

Since going to college, my lazy routine has minimalized (that's a word, right?) even further. So this is an update:

*groom my brows with a brow comb*
*NARS Exhibit A blush*
*chapstick*


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 27, 2010)

My lazy day:
Mac MSF natural (light/medium)
Blush: most of the time i use Dainty MB
Beyu Model Mascara


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 27, 2010)

Moisturizer
Concealer
MAC Studio Fix Powder
Eyeliner
_Maybe_ a lippy or gloss

I don't have too many lazy makeup days though.


----------



## Vixxan (May 27, 2010)

Homemade tinted moisturizer
Illamasqua concealer under my eyes
MAC MSF Deep Dark
MAC Warm Blend MSF on my cheeks and eyes
Lip gloss
Eyeliner 
Eyelashes


----------



## Senoj (May 27, 2010)

It seems like I'm having more of the lazy day makeup routine but here is mine:

Mac NW40 Studio Finish concealer
Mac C6 to set the concealer
Any black mascara
Any lip gloss
Margin blush


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2010)

Moisturizer w/ SPF
Carmex or Korres Lip Butter

That's it. As a matter of fact thats what I had on for my MAC run today.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2010)

Foundation, powder, blush, bronzer, one eyeshadow as a wash, eyeliner, mascara, gloss.


----------



## equus18 (May 29, 2010)

Here is my lazy makeup routine.  In the parentheses are the products that I am currently using.

moisturizer with sunscreen (LaRoche Posay 50)
foundation (MAC Pro full coverage)
concealer (Paula's Choice)
powder (Rimmel Stay Matte)
eyebrows (Paula's Choice Browlisitic Long-WEaring Brow Color pen)
lip balm
blush (optional step, any brand)


----------



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

Here's mine:

(It's long than it use to be as I get older). However, I do skip makeup sometimes if I'm at home and just use lip balm (and suncreen if I go outside)

- Sunscreen (a must as my dad has had skin cancer twice on his face and I'm high risk - as well, I don't want any more wrinkles..)

- Foundation (Covergirl Simply Ageless) It's quicker than Revlon's Colorstay with a sponge -my usual foundation. I just use my fingers. 

- Corrector under eyes (Covergirl Simply Ageless)

- Concealer (I rotate amoung different brands)

- MAC Paint on eyelids (Groundwork on lid & crease, Painterly above), sometimes I'll use Rubensque too 
(love Paint for quick & easy)

- Revlon Brow Enhancer (sometimes skip this)

- Blush (a cream or stick if I'm in a hurry)
I like NYC blushsticks, Josie Maran's cream or MAC Ladyblush. I use the powders when I have more time/energy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Lip balm with SPF
- Lipstick or Lipgloss


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jun 8, 2010)

NARS Sheer Glow Foundation
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer
NARS Laguna Bronzer
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
Maybelline Full N Soft Mascara
Chapstick


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 9, 2010)

Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Blacktrack Fluidline - winged liner
Mascara
Brunette Brow Finisher
Well Dressed blush/Moon River mb
Creme Cup l/s (or lipbalm, gloss etc but this is my go to)

If i'm feeling really lazy, I skip blush


----------



## NikiQuinn (Jun 12, 2010)

Embryolisse Moisturizer
BE Matte Fdtn/Tinted Mineral Veil
Amazing Cosmetics Concealer
Light wash of BE Well Rested on lids with UD Sin in the inner corners
MAC Secret Blush
Voluminous WP Mascara
Makeup Designory gloss in Bare


----------



## aeroerin (Jun 12, 2010)

Regular lazy day:
Concealer (Revlon Age Defying Moisturizing Concealer)
MAC MSFN
Mascara
Eyeliner (Milani Liquif'eyes is awesome!)
Blush (Instant Chic by MAC is damn near foolproof on me)

SUPER lazy day:
MSFN
Mascara


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 12, 2010)

super lazy- sunscreen, mascara, lipgloss
moderate lazy- sunscreen, mascara, blush, one shade of shadow, lipgloss


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 13, 2010)

mufe green primer
foundation
mascara
solar white e/s on inner corners of my eyes
vanilla e/s on lid&browbone
eyebrows
blush
pink opal cheek bone highlight
snob lipstick + gloss

i wish i had a picture. it's boring, but it does the job.


----------



## BBJay (Jun 13, 2010)

Lately my lazy days have become my regular days. When I'm just not up to a full face of makeup, I rock my Sally Hansen foundation, MAC Gentle Blush, Love Nectar Lipglass, Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptous, and Stila Eye Kajal in Onyx.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 13, 2010)

extreme lazy day - sunscreen, mascara, lipbalm.

Ordinary lazy day - sunscreen, foundation, mascara, eyeliner, and brows


----------



## spunky (Jun 13, 2010)

benefit you rebel lite
benefit erase paste in 01
mac MSF natural in light medium
benefit dandelion powder
sugarshot eyeshadow all over lid
benefit badgal mascara
clear brow set
carmex lipbalm

takes about 10 minutes to do


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 13, 2010)

Moisturizer

concealer

(depending if I'm going anywhere I'll wear L'Oreal Truematch mineral foundation)

Origins eye shadows in Touch of Pink and Copper Penny

Brown or copper eyeliner

Mascara

Dennis Knudsen Haircolor Pen in Dark Brown on my brows

And lip balm (chap stick, body shop hemp or body shop pink grape lip butter)

5-10 minutes

Must admit to having days, where I'm not leaving the house, and just give my skin a day of from makeup and just moisturize.


----------



## xJUICY (Jun 27, 2010)

My lazy day is makeup is very simple...

SPF Moisturizer
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Etude House Proof10 Eyeliner
Mac Zoom Lash Mascara

That's it... I don't normally wear other makeup besides eye makeup so my lazy day makeup just consists of no eyeshadow.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 28, 2010)

Curel moisturizer
MAC studiofinish spf35 concealer in NC42
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Caramel
MAC sunny by nature MSF
winged liner using MAC feline power khol
MAC Typographic for my brows


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2010)

tinted moisturizer w/ spf
lip balm
mascara
blush


----------



## *JJ* (Jun 28, 2010)

every day is lazy day for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i don't wear a lot of make up when i have classes, so i just wear:

studio fix powder
eyeliner
mascara 
blush


----------



## DazzleDarling (Jul 11, 2010)

When I'm feeling lazy, but I still want to wear something I just go with regular moisturizer + some mascara and TLC.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Recently

Mascara, Carmex


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 12, 2010)

On days when classes can't be over soon enough, I keep my eye makeup simple, especially because on days when you're tired, you'll tend to rub your eyes more:

Bare Escentuals Foundation in Medium Beige
MAC Bronzer in Refined Golden
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot from lash line to brow bone
Maybelline Mascara the yellow tube, the label wore off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MAC Tinted Lip Glass in Prrr


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 19, 2010)

face: primer, undereye concealer (powder to set), tinted moisturizer or mmu, blush or bronzer

eyes: brows and mascara definitely, liner optional

lips: lip balm


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooohhh here's my 5 minute face:

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Mai bronzing blotting papers
MUFE Hi Def Blush in #12
Guerlain Kohl Kajal
G. Armani Eyes To Kill Mascara
MAC Cremesheen Glass in Overindulgence

((I can do it in the car at a stoplight. Easy peasy))


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 19, 2010)

Lily Lolo mineral foundation (just a light dusting to even out redness)
Mac Gentle Blush
Mac frozen white pigment on the inner corner of eyes (to make me look awake)
Mascara


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 19, 2010)

A little bit of Gosh Effect Powder in Stiletto on the movable lid, mascara and Chanels Rouge Coco Mademoiselle on the lips.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 19, 2010)

MAC Expresso for my brows
A swirl of Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick on the cheeks
Curled eyelashes and a coat of CG Lash Blast
Vaseline on the lips


----------



## miss rochelle (Jul 19, 2010)

another one here for every day being a lazy day!

here's my routine, in order:
fix+
moisturizer
shiseido ultimate sun protection spf 55, always!
studio fix powder
select cover up concealer, sometimes
brows
blush
mascara
lips


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 20, 2010)

MAC Vanilla Pigment (inner corners, brow bone, cheekbones, and down nose), eyeliner on upper lash line, mascara, NARS Laguna and lipgloss.


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 21, 2010)

No foundation, just some concealer. Fawn Over Me on the lid, Powersurge liner. Burt's Bees berry lip balm. Mascara and orgasm blush.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

If I'm not leaving the house, I don't bother putting makeup on and let my skin just breathe. Otherwise, my 3-minute minimum face:

Kate Somerville Serum Sunscreen SPF 55
Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer in Sand
MUFE HD Microfinish Powder
Aveda Lip Saver SPF15 lip balm

If I have a few extra minutes on top of that, I'll add a bit of highlighter (Jemma Kidd All Over Radiance Creme in Iced Gold) and whatever blush I'm liking at the moment, then curl my eyelashes (shu uemura) and add some Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara.


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 5, 2010)

On super quick days when I have to zoom out then just mascara, the nearest lipstick or tinted gloss, and a shimmery lid color!

If I dont have time to do a full face but I need something on then I will do a tinted moisturizer since its summer then Sun Rush luster drops on the high points of my face. Since I have been totally into doing my cheeks for the last couple of months then I do my daily Shimmer highlight on tops of cheeks, MAC Golden Refined on hollows, and NARS Orgasm for blush! Then I will do for eyes some mascara, a shimmery lid color to save time, and maybe some liner on bottom lid. Then just a swipe of lipstick and go!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 29, 2010)

Moisturizer (don't use this if I opt for tinted moisturizer)
Concealer or light foundation or tinted moisturizer (depends on how my skin is that certain day)
Powder (setting)
Eyeshadow (Light eyeshadow to highlight brows)
Eyeliner x2 (one for upper eyelids and one to waterline)
Lip product (only if I remember)


----------



## gsbn (Aug 30, 2010)

Laura Mercier tinted moisturiser 
MAC moisturecover concealer
MAC prep + prime finishing powder
shimmering champagne colour on lid
mascara
blush (like BB Apricot, MAC Well Dressed, or Paula Dorf Ecstasy)
MAC lippie in Most Popular or Lovelorn


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

My lazy day makeup routine is basically my everyday makeup routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It consists of:
- Tinted moisturizer
- Concealer
- Mascara (curl lashes beforehand)
- Loose powder
- Lip balm


----------



## LoVeritas (Sep 25, 2010)

*What a great thread some really good ideas in here:*
* Ok so here goes it my lazy/ quicky/ red light makeup app is of course cleanse moisturize but I mix a lil moisturizer wit my Veritas N5 concealer so that it loos sheer & light since I wont be wearing alot of akeup and I use one of the Veritas colored pencils usually Olive pearls or royal purple (their slightly iridescent) Then I grab a smudge brush n just rock back n forth so it looks intentionally smudged , crimp lashes n a quick hit of coffee mascara. I always feel abrown mascara makes me feel more casual and black is for that pah dow boom bap look at night so thats it I hope you like..*

*oh & I almost forgot shameless plug*

*"Peace,Love & Lipstick" Veritasmakeup.com*


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 25, 2010)

Foundation 
Powder
Mascara
Lipstick or Lip gloss


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 26, 2010)

Moisturizer (always) lol
TF Primed and Poreless
TF Absolutely Flawless Concealer
Blush
Liner
L'Oreal Beauty Tubes Mascara
Lip Balm


----------



## juicycouture328 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lazy day makeup for me is:
   Smashbox primer
   dior foundation
   then powder on top of that
    Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick in Copper Diamond (I use one of the colors as an eyeshadow), or MAC eyeshadow in Amber Lights
    UD liquid eyeliner
   Dior mascara
     and a lot of times if Im lazy i wont even bother with lipgloss, i will just take a finger pat of concealer and put a tiny dab in the center of my lips. (i read it in Allure a few years ago.) It turns out like a really subtle nude lip if youre lazy and dont have enough time.


----------



## Lortepunker (Sep 27, 2010)

On my truly lazy days, I don't wear makeup. Those are the days I just stay in bed. But something like this is what happens if I'm in a hurry in the morning:

Foundation and concealer under eyes and around my nose,
brow pencil,
eyeliner on waterline,
a neutral eyeshadow,
lots of mascara,
powder and blush,
and finally a bit of lipstick.


----------



## DL83 (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lortepunker* 

 
_On my truly lazy days, I don't wear makeup._

 
^^Same.  Which is unfortunately most days for me haha.

When I'm not as lazy, but still lazy I usually put on:

Tinted Moisturizer
Setting Powder
A wash of Satin Taupe or any other neutral eye shadow
Eyeliner
Mascara
Blush
Lip Color


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I left the house without any makeup.  At the very least, I would put on Mineral MU foundation, mascara and eyeliner.  I keep gloss in the car or would put some balm on real quick.  I can live without the color stuff, but I gotta even out the redness of my face and put on mascara and eyeliner.  I just feel naked without it.

If I am really lazy but not in a hurry, I just use one color of eyeshadow, like ATG or Arena instead of doing a combo.


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 29, 2010)

i have been SOOOO "lazy" at times lately.

just some temptu and powder to even redness and brow pencil. also lip balm. that's it.


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to midterms, I've gotten so lazy about my makeup these days. All I've been using is:
Tinted moisturizer
Erase Paste under my eyes (too many all-nighters!)
Dr. Feelgood to fill in the pores on my nose
UD 24/7 liner in Underground
Mascara
Lipstick
Occasionally eyeshadow and blush if I have enough time 

Really don't know why I'm still buying so much stuff, haha.


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 6, 2010)

MSFN-Med Dk
Dk Grey eyeliner
Nude lipgloss/lip conditioner


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 6, 2010)

I forgot I replied here.

My routine has changed a bit..

Moisturiser (Korres Pomegranate)
Pencil eyeliner on the waterline (Collection 2000) 
Carmex


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is my quick English Rose look (I am NW15):
Tinted Moisturizer
Peach Color Corrector
Pixi Flushed Cheek Gel (LOVE)
Powder
MAC's Shy Angel blush as face highlighter
Lip options: Dr. Pepper Lip Smacker, Nivea Kiss of Flavor in Cherry or Strawberry, Strawberry Lip Smacker, Revlon Cherries in the Glow, Lustering, Venetian, VGVI lipstick


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

Whenever I am 'not in the mood' to do my makeup (which is RARE) I plan on only doing the 'important' things like foundation, highlighter, contouring, and light eyeliner...but then I always decide it's too 'blah' so it always ends up to be a full face...

I can honestly say I can't remember a day that I haven't put on any makeup; even it was later on in the day.  

Doing my makeup is the highlight of my day, makes me excited to take the day on... I couldn't imagine going a full day without any makeup on at all...that just seems so alien to me.  

Some people think that it would sound like I find myself ugly or think i 'need' makeup..but I think it's quite the opposite, I like to try and look my best at all times and wouldn't ever expect anything less of myself...mind you, I'm sure that will all change one day when I have a family and kids running around the house.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

face
lancome photogenic luminescence foundation, pet me blush/instant chic/bite of an apple blush, perfect topping highlight

eyes
undercurrent e/l, mascara, ud zero

lips
ud naked lippie


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 13, 2010)

College has made me so lazy to do my makeup. I'd rather have an extra 20 minutes of sleep, but this makeup routine is maybe just once a week.
Lazy day:
Primer/oil matttifer
Tinted Moisturizer mixed with Macs prolonger wear foundation
Mac's Prep+prime powder or Hard Candys Matte powder
Mac's dame blush
Too Faced Snow bunny (perfect pick me up)
Mac's lightscapde msf (inner tear duct, highlight on eyes and face)
Almay's triple effect mascara
Mac tendertone (changes daily)


----------



## cyanidewine (Oct 13, 2010)

Covergirl Wetslicks lipgloss
(I can't get enough of these, they look amazing and aren't sticky at all!)
Mascara, eyeliner and a quick Beauty Marked in the crease and the closest light e/s I have on hand all over the lid. Or a quick cat eye

It looks like I put a lot of effort into it but it's super fast, and usually done in the car.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 13, 2010)

lazy day? well, it's usually more of a question of time constraints rather than actual laziness to spend more time on makeup...
but absolute rushed would be just black mascara....and a quick swipe of peachy blush.


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 15, 2010)

I usually go with this:

  	Aveeno SPF15 Moisturizer
  	BE Foundation (Fair)
  	When I'm lazy or in a rush, I just the foundation as a concealer too.
  	Then for my eyes I'll just do Phloof shadow by mac all over my eyelid, and UD 24/7 liner in Zero. 
  	Mascara - Too Faced Lash Injection.
  	Then Mac Lipglass in Devilishly Stylish. 

  	Done!


----------

